# What is this!?



## lifeaftercudi (Nov 7, 2010)

i Have another post called "8 weeks old " talking about my puppy problem. .. Well he was doing fine. but then i found him a little hot and now im playing with him and noticed this










the little bump forming under his eyes! :'( :'( im so scared this is my first pup! I didnt go to the vet today because it was closed. tomorrow i am going ASAP


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't see what you're seeing but I can see that you're beginning to panic about everything. Calm yourself down or you're going to be a wreck before he grows up. Go to the vet tomorrow and listen to what he/she says. Try not to expect everything to be devastating news and deadly to your sweet little puppy. Given the odds, you'll both survive his puppyhood  . . . and one day you'll look back on this and laugh at how worried you were. 

Sending you calming vibes. Close your eyes for a minute and take some deep breaths.


----------



## lifeaftercudi (Nov 7, 2010)

is at the bottom . water line ..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am glad you are going to the vet,but my boy Cash had somethinglike that when he was a puppy. The vet said it was likely just a cyst. And I should watch it. She warned that it would grow and grow and grow and grow. And then recede. And that is exactly what it did. That was 4 years ago.  So go tomorrow to be safe and sure, but try not to worry too much.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to add I know how scary it is with a first puppy. I just read your other thread. Jasper was my first pet ever. Me and my dh would wake him up just to make sure he was breathing. They are so small at 8 weeks. But now I am an old pro at this. And you will be too. 

Puppies are just building up all their immunities. They can get things. Coocidia is quite common. But easily treated. Loose poops, constipation, back and forth is also common til they and you figure everything out. Puppies and dogs are very warm! 102 degrees is a normal canine temp. So your baby will feel warm to you. 
Dry nose? Pups sweat through their noses. So if your pup is sleeping or just woke up he will have a dry nose. 

But what I really want to say is do try to relax a bit. Do due diligence. Take him to a vet. But just enjoy him. They are puppies for such a short time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was just reading somewhere (cant remember where - LOL) that it is a "old wives tale" about the wet, cold, warm nose. It says that dog have all three - and one does not indicate illness. 

My guess on the eye would be a sty - so probably not much to worry about - but the vet is the right person to establish exactly what it is. 

I am sure that once you get to visit the vet, and chat about what to expect and not expect that you will feel more relaxed. In fact, have a glass of wine tonight, toast your beautiful boy & give him a big hug!! I still suggest that you get the Dummies book - it answers a LOT of your questions, and is a great reference. 

And best of all, we are all here to help!!! 
Let us know how you make out at the vets.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with Laurie on the dummies book. It was our favorite of the 10 books we got to make sure we did it right. Their housetraining book is also great.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Let us know what the vet says! If its a stye, it should go away in a week or so. Those hurt, i hate styes. 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy had this! It resolved itself! Here is the thread--

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=910&highlight=eye+pimple


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, the housetraining one is our second favorite. Sadly I loaned it out and never got it back - so I guess I will wing it with Laila - haha


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Waiting to hear what the vet had to say. I hope you're feeling a little less stressed today.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

You're getting some excellent advice here from forum members with a lot of experience! Isn't this place GREAT??! I found that bringing home a new puppy as a first time puppy owner was a bit stressful as well. It was like bringing home a newborn infant for the first time.....so many years ago. So many questions and worries. I hope your vet can put your mind at ease so that you can enjoy the heck out of your little one. Because that puppy hood time passes so quickly.....


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Missy said:


> Jasper was my first pet ever. Me and my dh would wake him up just to make sure he was breathing.


HAHA I thought I was the only crazy lady who did that! I did it with Maddie and with Roscoe. Not with Stella though, because she usually does a low snore so I can always tell that she is breathing! :dance:

To the OP - it's OK to be an over-protective puppy parent. There were some weeks where I swear I called my vet every single day when M & R were puppies. By the time S rolled around, I knew the answer to almost all of my questions! Just don't stress yourself out, stay calm, be rational, and unless your puppy is in immediate distress, wait until you can talk to the vet. Dogs can sense how their people are feeling and feed off that energy - if you're putting out stressful energy, you're going to end up with a stressed puppy. And stress isn't good for anyone's health!


----------

